

Let's Make a JavaScript Framework: Free eBook - dmitri1981
http://dailyjs.com/2010/12/02/framework-review/

======
chunkbot
Considering that frameworks are by far the biggest use-case for JavaScript,
I'm surprised there isn't more information on how to write one. A framework is
vastly different from writing an interactive website.

------
xhuang
great resources

